# SuSE auf EEEPC901



## Windhund (9. November 2008)

Hi

Ich bin seit einer woche stolzer besitzer eines Asus EEEPC 901 Black
Es ist ein WinXP installiert das ich runter haben will

Ich würde gerne SuSE11 installieren

Das Problem ist das wen ich ein Externes CD Laufwerk benutze ich beim booten immer nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm bekomme, egal was ich einlege.

Was ich bei Google gefunden habe war das ich über USB Stick oder über den eingebauten SDkartenleser booten kann

Ich habe bei opensuse.org eine anleitung gefunden wo schrit für schrit erkärt wird wie ich das ans laufen bekomme, aber ab der stelle wo es ans bootbar machen geht kapier ich garnix mehr und bin nur noch am verzweifeln.

http://de.opensuse.org/SuSE_Installation_vom_USB_Medium#USB_Medium_bootf.C3.A4hig_machen
Wen ich den befehl mksusebootdisk eingebe bekomm ich nur als antwort 





> bash: mksusebootdisk: command not found



kann mir bitte jemand helfen? ich währe euch echt dankbar, ich geh hier nämlich langsam echt kaput...


----------



## MArc (9. November 2008)

Hi!

hast Du auch schon andere Live-CDs benutzt?
Z.b. Ubuntu, Arch, ...
Vielleicht hat Suse ein(oder kein) Patch inne, der nicht so einwandfrei ist bei deiner Hardware.

//Nachtrag:
Oh, pardon! Lese jetzt erst gerade, dass "egal was ich einlege" geschrieben hast.
Ein normales CD-Laufwerk funktioniert aber ?
Die Option, Ubunt's Live-CD zu probieren ist noch ungetestet ?

Grüße,
  MArc


----------



## Windhund (9. November 2008)

Der Notebook hat kein eingebautes CD/DVD laufwerk
ich habe mir von einem freund ein Exteres geliehen, aber wie gesagt, egal welsche cd ich einlege ich bekomm nen schwarzen bildschirm

einzige andere möglischkeit währe USB Stick oder die SD-karte, da beides als USB gerät erkannt wird, ist das eigentlich egal ob ich den stick oder die karte nehm

ich hab die Karte ja soweit vorbereitet, aber ich krig sie nicht boot fähig gemacht
das ist eigentlich mein einziges prob
wen ich versuche von der karte zu booten ohne die schritte die unter Bootfähigmachen stehen auszufüren bekomm ich nur eine fehlermeldung


----------



## Windhund (9. November 2008)

Der Notebook hat kein eingebautes CD/DVD laufwerk
ich habe mir von einem freund ein Exteres geliehen, aber wie gesagt, egal welsche cd ich einlege ich bekomm nen schwarzen bildschirm

einzige andere möglischkeit währe USB Stick oder die SD-karte, da beides als USB gerät erkannt wird, ist das eigentlich egal ob ich den stick oder die karte nehm

ich hab die Karte ja soweit vorbereitet, aber ich krig sie nicht boot fähig gemacht
das ist eigentlich mein einziges prob
wen ich versuche von der karte zu booten ohne die schritte die unter Bootfähigmachen stehen auszufüren bekomm ich nur eine fehlermeldung

ich währe ja im aller schlimsten fall auch bin win einversatnden, aber einfach die daten von dem CD iso auf die karte funktioniert ja auch nicht


----------



## LarsT (9. November 2008)

Windhund hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin seit einer woche stolzer besitzer eines Asus EEEPC 901 Black
> Es ist ein WinXP installiert das ich runter haben will
> ...



Ist eigentlich ein blöde Frage, ergibt sich aber aus der Fehlermeldung. 

Hast du das mksusebootdisk-Script überhaupt runtergeladen?


----------



## Windhund (14. November 2008)

Ja das ist mir klar, aber ich weis nicht wo ich den Skript runteladen könnte.

Google spukt leider nichts brauchbares aus und Yast findet auch nix wen ich das da eingeb

wen du weist wo man das laden kann, kannst du mir dan den Link geben bitte?
danke


----------



## Windhund (22. November 2008)

also ich sitze jetzt glaubisch schon 3 wochen an dem selben problem, häng die entsprechende zeit schon in google und finde absolut garnichts was mir in irgent einer artundweise weitergelfen könnte.

ich kann nicht fassen das das jetzt alles daran scheitern soll das ich auf keinem meiner susesysteme diesen mksusebootdisk skript instlliert habe und ihn auch nirgents im Netz zum download finde?

also ich habe schon wirklich alles versucht, aber es scheitert immer an diesem befehl den ich nicht habe.

Leute bitte helft mir, ich weis echt nicht weiter.
ich weis nicht wo ich diesen befehl her bekomme...


----------



## LarsT (22. November 2008)

Klick auf den Link für das Script auf der openSuse-Seite, dann erscheint der Text des Scripts. Makiere den Text und kopiere ihn. Öffne einen Texteditor, kopiere den Text hinein. Speichere das ganze unter dem Namen des Scripts ab (ohne Dateiendung), dann hast das Script.
Jetzt nur noch die Datei unter Linux ausführbar machen


```
chmod +x "datei"
```

damit hast du das script.


----------



## Windhund (23. November 2008)

AH JUCHU DANKE

Jetzt bin ich schonmal ein riesen Stück weiter, aber der macht mir jetzt fehler

```
sh  mksusebootdisk --32 --partition /dev/sdb1 /mnt/dvd
mksusebootdisk: line 11: use: command not found
mksusebootdisk: line 12: use: command not found
mksusebootdisk: line 14: syntax error near unexpected token `('
mksusebootdisk: line 14: `%::ConfigData = ( full_product_name => "openSUSE 10.2" );'
```

wen ich den fehler ignoriere und trozdem einfach versuche vom Stick zu starten bekomme ich beim booten vom Stick sofort die meldung





> Medienfehler
> Neustart: Taste drücken


und wen ich dan eine Taste drück bootet der mir wieder windows

weis Jemand was das ist oder wie ich das behebe?


----------



## LarsT (23. November 2008)

Windhund rufe noch mal die Suse-Seite mit dem Script auf und überprüfe ob du sauber kopiert hast.
Ansonsten starte das Skript so wie auf der Seite beschrieben und nicht mit sh.


----------



## Windhund (24. November 2008)

Ich hab einen rechtsklick auf den Skript gemacht und dann auch speichern unter:

und habe dan beim speichern die dateiendung weggenommen

danach habe ich den skript mir chmod +x ausführbargemacht

wen ich versuche den Skript ohne sh zu starten kommt die meldung das der den befehl nicht kennt

und mit sh kommt halt die oben gennante fehlermeldung


----------



## LarsT (24. November 2008)

Windhund starte das ganze nicht mit sh, da es sich nicht um ein Bash-Script handelt sondern wie folgt:


```
./mksusebootdisk --32 --partition /dev/sdb1 /mnt/dvd
```


----------

